# Unknown info after 17.7.2 Radeon drivers



## mpv73 (Jul 30, 2017)

MSI RX 560 Aero ITX 4GB OC







What's with the unknown details now? And 0 MHz GPU clock. With 17.7.1 drivers everything was as it should be.

This card in general seems a bit weird, because for example 3DMark does not recognize it, it shows as Generic VGA.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 30, 2017)

Have you played with the Bios in anyway like Flashed it ?
Have you run an earlier ver of GPUz and does it give the same result


----------



## mpv73 (Jul 30, 2017)

Nope, no bios tinkering in any way.

Although I did buy this second hand so I have no idea what the previous owner has done with it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 30, 2017)

Roll back to a previous driver and run GpuZ again do you get the same screen with GPUz

There are know issues with /amd-crimson-relive-17-7-2

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-17-7-2-presents-some-issues-to-users.235550/


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 30, 2017)

Same issue for me going from 17.7.1 to 17.7.2 no info on the main tab. Something in the drivers changed.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 30, 2017)

I downloaded the drivers from AMD site because the ones that where on TPU where the incomplete version without Relive and other stuff.


----------



## JBG84 (Jul 31, 2017)

Same...


----------



## kapkan (Aug 2, 2017)

Same issue on last drivers. Previous - ok. MSI Afterburner - same, no clocks to overclock card...


----------



## StefanM (Aug 3, 2017)

For reference: this driver screwed up also HWiNFO



> Changes:
> 
> Reverted AMD GPU fan speed monitoring to direct method due to a bug in Crimson 17.7.2.


----------



## etayorius (Aug 19, 2017)

OMG i though my RX480 was on it's way to dying... damn this started happening right after 17.7.2 for me too. Sorry bumping this thread, i was just going crazy asking myself if something had died inside the chip


----------



## cogwheel (Aug 21, 2017)

Just chiming in here to say that I, too, get no info / clock detection with GPU-Z and Afterburner after installing the 17.7.2 AMD drivers with an RX480.

Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## Naki (Aug 21, 2017)

cogwheel said:


> Just chiming in here to say that I, too, get no info / clock detection with GPU-Z and Afterburner after installing the 17.7.2 AMD drivers with an RX480.
> 
> Glad to see I'm not the only one.


@cogwheel & all others reading this - please update to latest RX Vega Beta 17.30 driver released Aug 7th (exactly 2 weeks ago), it has this Pixel/Texture/Bandwidth not showing issue fixed!

Link for 64-bit Windows OS: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...-for-Radeon-RX-Vega-Series-Release-Notes.aspx
(file name - win10-64bit-radeon-rx-vega-software-17.30.1051-b6-aug7.exe)

Please see screenshot from my RX 480 system:


----------



## etayorius (Aug 21, 2017)

I think that driver is exclusive for RX Vega.


----------



## Naki (Aug 21, 2017)

etayorius said:


> I think that driver is exclusive for RX Vega.


No, it is not. Works fine for me on 3 separate PCs of mine, with 3 different AMD Radeon video cards - R9 290, R9 390 and RX 480, none of which is RX Vega.
Please see this post in another thread for more info: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpuz-220.235924/#post-3709742


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 21, 2017)

missing info fixed with 17.8.1 (released today)


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Aug 22, 2017)

Yep, affirmative .. 17.8.1 even fixes it in Win7


----------

